# Mail order...



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. im up in the big north.. they have a company that one can buy mail order clones?? what is ones out take on that... at your door step in 3-6 days.....  it makes my stomach turn a lil just thinkin of it.....

for any other big northerners out there, let me know if ya have heard/used him hxxp://www.drclone.biz
may be rumour or fact but has anyone also heard anything about a new bill being passed on the account of "growing MJ"
thanx for your time
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. im up in the big north.. they have a company that one can buy mail order clones?? what is ones out take on that... at your door step in 3-6 days..... it makes my stomach turn a lil just thinkin of it.....
> 
> for any other big northerners out there, let me know if ya have heard/used him hxxp://www.drclone.biz
> may be rumour or fact but has anyone also heard anything about a new bill being passed on the account of "growing MJ"
> ...


 
Hey Lefty! Two sets of law cover your question.

1. The laws in both the USA and Canada concerning using the mail to deliver marijuana.

2. The local laws in your area, concerning marijuana, where you actually receive the box they come in.

You can be prosecuted for performing a crime under either. Each lists their own sets of crimes pertaining to weed and each have their own punishments.

Do a "Google" on something like "Canada Mailing Marijuana" and browse the returns.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2009)

wow    i take it you want something they say is clone only....?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

thanx stoney.. its a .. ship only in canada Company...

its hard to have MJ delivered to your door step.. makes me feel sick..
i thought you would want a clone only MJ plant .. isnt the origanl strain of OG a clone only "strain"
LH


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 8, 2009)

i was just makin sure thats what you were interested in...  something only clone available....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> i was just makin sure thats what you were interested in... something only clone available....


 
the site/company was passed on by a medical friend..
never used them heard of them... but they also dont give much info out eithe you have to e-mail them for more info...  
also cones are much easier to deal with then seeds... there fem clones and that cuts your time way back.... one would think... dunno..
LH


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey Lefty! Two sets of law cover your question.
> 
> 1. The laws in both the USA and Canada concerning using the mail to deliver marijuana.
> 
> ...


 



:rofl:



YOU  ARE  NOT  RESPONSIBLE  FOR  CRAP  BEING  DELIVERED  TO  YOU  THREW  THE  MAIL...NOT  IN  USA  ANYWAY...


Not  sure if   i  would  trust  sending  internationally...but  Know  of  peeps  that  mail  here  in  the  usa..IMO..its  your  choice  what  ya  want  to  buy  and how  ya  want  it  delivered..and  if  ya  Leagle  Grower  then  all  is  good..take  care  and  be  safe


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
im not a legal grower... 
i wish i was... any canadians out there.. let me know if your legal or "under the table" lol and if anyone has any imput on the bill C-15 or as its known now bill C-26... 
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> YOU ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRAP BEING DELIVERED TO YOU THREW THE MAIL...NOT IN USA ANYWAY...


 
You have no idea how wrong that is.

When the cops intercept a package with something illegal in it, they open it, document the hell out of it, close it back up exactly like it was and have an FBI agent deliver it to your door.

As soon as your hands touch the box, he arrests you for receiving illegal contraband. At that point, they can get a search warrant for your house, search it and use anything they find within the search parameters against you.

IF you are cleared as NOT being involved in the illegal act, then they'll release you.

That's how it happens. They take you and the person who sent it into custody if possible, and they will sweat you until MOST people will confess to having it mailed to them.

If you confess, then they can use the results of the search of your house, also, more than likely.

****

Another myth....having it delivered to a friends house...

How long will it take your friend to confess to your involvement after they arrest him/her?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2009)

i order seeds and it makes me nervous so there is no way im having clones sent to me....

65-70 bucks each it says.

so 6 feamales cost $420 + 30 shipping= $450
1 pack of 10 seeds might get me 6 girls and it can cost $70+15 shipping= $85


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i order seeds and it makes me nervous so there is no way im having clones sent to me....
> 
> 65-70 bucks each it says.
> 
> ...


 
i know... it made my stomach turn when i ordered my seeds... this was passed on info from a buddy who uses them.. i am just looking for "opinions" hes claiming your gettingthe better deal, you pay a lil more yes but the strain you order is the actual strain.. you pay 140 for 2 actual ww fems you have your money... you buy 10 reg seeds of ww and pay 100. and only have one actual ww seed in the lot you dont get your money... just goin on wrd dude but if you look at it like that or if that is  true then yeah....
the new bill i just heard about makes me more nervous then anything... are they searching the lil ones out along with the big guys or is it a deturent??
LH


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 8, 2009)

i havent heard about the new bill, im gonna look.

when i was lookin for seeds i was so excited, but the second i clicked and made the order final, my stomach hit the floor, but, knock on wood ,it has all worked out so far and ill be ok on the next order.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

4u2sm0ke, I don't understand you're reply. Please use some text.

Edit: After reading your mean and spiteful PM to me, I now understand why it is that you simply don't understand.

I never said that someone couldn't get away with sending illegal items through the mail. In your PM to me, that is what you credit me as saying.

That's simply not true. I said that *there is a law that makes it illegal to do so*.

Back atcha: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2009)

I am a UPS driver and what Stoney says is dead on... They will do a controlled delivery on you...now with that being said I think the likelihood of you getting popped for sending or receiving seeds or clones is remote unless the sender is being watched already or your address has been flagged for some reason...(like getting one to many customs notices at your addy) If Joe Public sent John Doe a cpl clones or seeds and the only two people who know about this arrangement are the two of them then you wld hve no problems *unless* the package is damaged and sent to the overgoods area for re-taping or re-packaging...then you are most likely in trouble unless the person doing the re-packaging is oblivious to what is in the box....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 8, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i havent heard about the new bill, im gonna look.
> 
> when i was lookin for seeds i was so excited, but the second i clicked and made the order final, my stomach hit the floor, but, knock on wood ,it has all worked out so far and ill be ok on the next order.


 
im not sure if it has passed or is up in the air.. theres good info about it at hxxp://www.CannabisFacts.ca

im just a lil op bledded into the comunity... so i think and hope.. "knocking on wood" so i figure if i dont attract heat, then i shouldnt have to worry.. unless there goin out searching.. (infared) fly overs..
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 9, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am a UPS driver and what Stoney says is dead on... They will do a controlled delivery on you...now with that being said I think the likelihood of you getting popped for sending or receiving seeds or clones is remote unless the sender is being watched already or your address has been flagged for some reason...(like getting one to many customs notices at your addy) If Joe Public sent John Doe a cpl clones or seeds and the only two people who know about this arrangement are the two of them then you wld hve no problems *unless* the package is damaged and sent to the overgoods area for re-taping or re-packaging...then you are most likely in trouble unless the person doing the re-packaging is oblivious to what is in the box....


 
Thanks for making it even more clear, Hamster Lewis. The misunderstanding started as 4u2sm0ke thinking I meant that someone couldn't get away with doing it. I don't know how he got that from what I said, but he made it clear in a PM to me that that is what he thinks I said.

What I did say is that it's illegal to receive items that are illegal to send through the mail. It's a felony. If they prove that you ordered it or conspired to have it delivered using the mail, then the law has been broken.

I certainly never said that people can't get away with doing it anyway. Of course they can. It happens thousands of times a day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> 4u2sm0ke, . I said that *there is a law that makes it illegal to do so*.
> 
> Back atcha: :rofl:


 


as  is  growing  in  most  states..but  ya  dont discuragging   peeps  from  growing  where  its  illeagle  are  you?  or  letting  them  know what  they  do is  illeagle..

and  yes  you  make  me  :rofl:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

it that the same though in canada.. like the "police coming to your door"
or do they just intercept it, throw it out. vs what you said stoney and re-wrap it and a cop show up... would that not be concidered intrapment...
LH


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am a UPS driver and what Stoney says is dead on... They will do a controlled delivery on you...now with that being said I think the likelihood of you getting popped for sending or receiving seeds or clones is remote unless the sender is being watched already or your address has been flagged for some reason...(like getting one to many customs notices at your addy) If Joe Public sent John Doe a cpl clones or seeds and the only two people who know about this arrangement are the two of them then you wld hve no problems *unless* the package is damaged and sent to the overgoods area for re-taping or re-packaging...then you are most likely in trouble unless the person doing the re-packaging is oblivious to what is in the box....


 

Maybe  as  a  ups  worker  or  fedex....I  have  never  used  these  ....PRIORITY  mail...Allways..but  im  not  shareing  my   ways  in open..but   will  say  I agre  with  you  *Hampster* on  only  two  people  knowing  whats  going  on...and  the  recipent of  said  stuff  is  not  in  any kind of  law  troubles.. 



*LeftHand*...Good  luck  to  you... be safe


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> as is growing in most states..but ya dont discuragging peeps from growing where its illeagle are you? or letting them know what they do is illeagle..
> 
> and yes you make me :rofl:


 
I've not discouraged anyone from doing so now, or ever. What I've done is point out that it's a felony in the USA. 

That was because you had just posted, and I'll quote you directly:

"YOU ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR CRAP BEING DELIVERED TO YOU THREW THE MAIL...NOT IN USA ANYWAY..."

What you said is totally wrong. It leads everyone on the group into thinking that there is no law against receiving illegal items through the mail. In saying that to the group, it might have been taken as fact, when it's actually totally wrong.

It's not as you said, it's a felony of you get caught.

Of course it's illegal to grow in quite a few places. That has nothing to do with this.

I've attempted to let the group be aware that what you posted as a fact, is actually, totally incorrect. As long as they're aware of what they are doing, and accept the fact that it's illegal, then the risk, like growing, is theirs.

You should drop the spite, man. It'll do nothing but wear you down.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

*NOT RESPONSABLE* !!!!!   and  you are  intitled  to  you  opinion..  as  I  am...so  leave it  there,,,you  aint  changing  my  thaughts....go  eat  your  pancakes  and  MOLL  asses...thanks  for  the  chuckle  this  morning.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

*i am new to this site.. *
*i like this site and there are a bunch of great people here. im only 25 with a small family... but this hobbie "growing" is one of the best things i have ever done other then raising my 2 boys... *

*but i feel like i have to remingd people that there are a sh1t load of different methods and opinions on this site and we will not all agree on.. but that doesnt mean one has to slander/or gang up on anyone.... all of you have helped me in someway.. but how one helps the other says no thats wrong well thats where "opinions" come in hand.. or "advice"  as we all know it as. so lets get along... its not worth b1tching over fighting over or "ganging up on people... we should all beable to get along as a "family" because from what i have gathered in the short time of being in MP is that MP is a family and we all help look out and greet new comers and growers *
*thats all i have to say....*
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

you are true  *lefthand*...and like  i told ya  in PM..sorry  to  dirty  your  thread..as  for  diffrent  opinions  you  are  correct..and  we  are  family here....dont  your  family  dissagree  every now  and  then?  *Stoney  *and I  have  diffrent  thaughts  on the  matter as  we  will  on  other  stuff  as  well...I  just  have  hard time  not  stateing  my  thaughts...Now..  even  right or  wrong  to  some  peoples  way  of  thinking..I  wont  be  a  door mat..and  will  speak  freely...I  want  to  welcome you  here  and  let ya know  this  is a  wonderful  site...enjoy  your  young  family  and  take care  of  them  first...do  you know  anyomne  that  has  recieved  these  clones  from  the  place  you  speak  of?   can  ya  ask  these  people  questions...if  ya  like PM  me  the  Name  and  help  ya  research..take care and  be  safe


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

*yes me an my family do disagree but my ladies cheer me up:watchplant:.*
*im glad to be welcomed.. i know 2 guys who do it. or use to do it till everyone got spooked about this new law bill C-15 or C-26...*
*so everyone i know back home has shut down... *
*back to me and my family fighting. as we do like nature intends, i dont "put down, or make them feel like crap" theres a difference..*
*LH*


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *NOT RESPONSABLE* !!!!! and you are intitled to you opinion.. as I am...so leave it there...


No, sorry man, you're wrong.

It's not an opinion. It's a law. It's a law on the books. It's a federal law. That makes it a felony, not my opinion.

You aren't allowed on this group to tell the members that something is just fine to do with no possible problems, when in fact it's a felony that could land them in jail if they just willy-nilly start doing what you say without knowing ahead of time that it actually is a felony. I've corrected your misinformation and now you have an attitude about it.

If you continue to argue that the law doesn't exist, it becomes stupidity then, not ignorance.

Let me see.....you're laughing at me....you have no idea how much that humors me.

I'm done with this nonsense. After the tone of your spiteful, hateful and name calling PM to me, I should have just ignored you.

You've shown me a side of you that I didn't know about. Thanks.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

this is all easy to settle.. documents.... post document proving eachothers side of the story... instead of a fight settle it like men, lol this is coming from a guy who will drop u in a bar for looking at my old lady... lol we can do it like gentlmen. with fact.. not thoughts/opinions.. documents..

a real man can ammit when wrong/ or proved wrong..
LH


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it getting hot in here ?


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2009)

> you pay a lil more yes but the strain you order is the actual strain.. you pay 140 for 2 actual ww fems you have your money...



All purchases of seeds or clones (from clone stores or seedbanks) are done on trust.  YOU do not really KNOW what you are getting until the plant grows out and you KNOW you are smoking/growing a certain strain.  MJ Sales is the same way......
point in fact...
MOWIE WOWIE LABRADOR

I totally agree with Mr. Lewis and Mr. Bud, the law is the law.  I would not send processed MJ to ANYONE, EVER thru the mail.  It* seems like *one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.  The risk *to me *would never be worth the reward.  Now seeds, I think, NOT SURE, you can send seeds thru the mail.  ( I *thot *I read that seeds were not considered contraband any longer by the USPO, I may be wrong. )

This has got to be a hot topic here as some get MJ sent to them regualar, I imagine.  Risking* my life *and liberty *is not* something I would do.  But that is me, an upstanding Medical MJ growing fool.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *But that is me, an upstanding Medical MJ growing fool*.


 
I couldnt ever imagine us Texans having medical mj


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> this is all easy to settle.. documents.... post document proving eachothers side of the story... instead of a fight settle it like men, lol this is coming from a guy who will drop u in a bar for looking at my old lady... lol we can do it like gentlmen. with fact.. not thoughts/opinions.. documents..
> 
> a real man can ammit when wrong/ or proved wrong..
> LH


 Yeah (deep voice ) Bring the pdf's fellow brothers


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> All purchases of seeds or clones (from clone stores or seedbanks) are done on trust. YOU do not really KNOW what you are getting until the plant grows out and you KNOW you are smoking/growing a certain strain. MJ Sales is the same way......
> point in fact...
> MOWIE WOWIE LABRADOR
> 
> ...


 
if im not mistaken canada post fedex ups have really no say.... its the state or contry its going to.. i could be wrong... and i am just relaying somthing i was told. wheather fact or fiction thats what i was told... from a Med grow well ex. med grower. and head shop owner and ex seed sales men. i look at it this way.. if we as ADULTS cant talk about subjects that we all know everyone has different opinions on and that, go back to high school and try growing up again. but do it right this time... we should all beable to be the "better person" but mail clones would and do knock off a sh1t load of time in the growing acpect. but might add some time to you going to jail... buying seeds "cannabis" mushroom spores and "illegal" contraban we all run the risk if you dont have a grow card..
its the stuff that falls between the "cracks"
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 9, 2009)

There is a book called: Marijuana Law, by Richard Glen Boire, that covers mailing marijuana in detail.

I attempted to find the exact wording in the USPS regulations, but there are hundreds of pages and references that I'm just not going to search through.

I know it's illegal to recieve marijuana using the mail, and it's illegal to order it to be sent using the mail. Anyone who disagrees can call their local Post office and ask if they like.

Here's a few examples of people being arrested for it. Most cases like this involve LARGE amounts, but the law doesn't mention any amounts. Just marijuana. It could also be 10 grams.

It's true, that they probably wouldn't bother with prosecuting someone for a couple of plants or an ounce of weed, but it gives them allowence to search your house and use whatever they find against you. For us with grows, that would be very, very bad.

This argument has gone beyond stupid. I'm out of it.

4U, think what you please man. I couldn't care less.

****
Two arrested after receiving marijuana in the mail
Posted: Oct 28, 2008 4:01 PM EDT 
Updated: Oct 28, 2008 8:23 PM EDT 

Albuindaa Wadea Hall (Courtesy: Dothan Police Department) 
Equanda Schenia Chambers (Courtesy: Dothan Police Department)12 News AnywhereGet breaking news emailsBecome a fan on FacebookFollow us on TwitterGet alerts on your computer desktopGet WSFA.com on you cell phoneDOTHAN, AL (WSFA) - Two suspects are in the Dothan City Jail today after checking the mail.
Authorities arrested Albuindaa Wadea Hall, 34, and Equanda Schenita Chambers, 30, Monday after the United States Postal Inspection Service contacted the Dothan Police Department.
The USPS said the police department should be on the lookout for a package en route from Texas that was carrying marijuana.
The weed ended it's journey through the postal system at an address on East Selma Street and officers set up surveillance on the residence.
A short time after the postman was gone, a Ford Explorer driven by Hall arrived and picked up the package. Narcotics officers pulled the vehicle over a short time later.
Both suspects were charged with Trafficking in Marijuana and are being held on $60,000 bond each.
The suspects will be transferred to the Houston County Jail later Tuesday.

****
WILLMAR  Two Willmar women made their first court appearances Friday on drug charges for allegedly receiving more than 10 pounds of marijuana in the mail.
Ana Patricia Gutierrez, 27, and Vanessa Marie Garza, 19, both face fifth-degree drug sale and possession charges. Unconditional bail was set at $20,000 for each. Conditional was allowed for $10,000. Both make their next appearance on Oct. 5.
According to the complaint, a CEE-VI Drug Task Force agent received information Wednesday from a U.S. Postal Service inspector that two suspicious packages, addressed to two Willmar residences, were suspected of containing slightly more than 10 pounds of marijuana.
The postal inspector delivered the first package to a home where Gutierrez signed for one and put it into a vehicle in the driveway. Later, she and Garza drove and were stopped by the Willmar police. A search of Gutierrezs purse revealed receipts for money orders for $450 and $700 and a slip of paper containing the Express Mail tracking numbers for the packages. The second package was also delivered to another address.
Search warrants were served on both homes. At the second address, a woman said that Garza had called about receiving the package, which was located in a bedroom. At the first address, officers located another money order receipt for $250.
Both women were arrested and taken to the Law Enforcement Center. Garza allegedly admitted she knew the package of marijuana was sent to her and that Gutierrez was also receiving a package. She also allegedly admitted to sending the money orders and knowing they were payments for the pot.
****
4 Arrested after Receiving Marijuana in the Mail
Tue, Jun 16, 2009 3:35 pm
more: headline news, busted
Source: www.kcbd.com 

LUBBOCK, TX (KCBD) - Four people are facing charges after police say they received marijuana in the mail.

20-year-old Dominique Gutierrez, 23-year-old Brandon Manley, 26-year-old Alfredo Chavez, and 21-year-old Jeffrey Guerrero are charged with organized crime in the second degree.

Investigators say postal inspectors last month discovered two packages containing about 22 pounds of marijuana that were sent from Alamo, Texas to Lubbock.

A postal inspector, disguised as a mail carrier, delivered one of the packages to a mobile home near 116th and University.

Afterwards, police say Chavez and Manley arrived at the home in an SUV and took the package.

Police arrested them a short time later during a traffic stop.

Officers arrested Gurrero and Guiterrez at the mobile home.
****
Four indicted after receiving marijuana in the mail
Posted: Jun 16, 2009 11:46 AM EDT 

Source: Lubbock Co. Sheriff's Dept.LUBBOCK, TX (KCBD) - The Lubbock County Grand Jury indicted four after police say they received marijuana in the mail.
Twenty-year-old Dominique Gutierrez, 23-year-old Brandon Manley, 26-year-old Alfredo Chavez, and 21-year-old Jeffrey Guerrero are charged with organized crime in the second degree.
Investigators say postal inspectors last month discovered two packages containing about 22 pounds of marijuana that were sent from Alamo, Texas to Lubbock. 
Guiterrez, Manley, Chavez, and Guerrero were arrested after an undercover operation revealed they were shipping drugs through the mail.
****


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

cased closed time to smoke some...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 9, 2009)

*well if anyone wants to test out the theory.s ...my mail box is open to all gifts  of seeds or MJ ,,:giggle:

only j/k and seeing as tho im in the uk i cannot help out on legal issues in the states
,but its not illegal to send seeds or but seeds  in the uk ,,eace:*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well if anyone wants to test out the theory.s ...my mail box is open to all gifts of seeds or MJ ,,:giggle:*
> 
> *only j/k and seeing as tho im in the uk i cannot help out on legal issues in the states*
> *,but its not illegal to send seeds or but seeds in the uk ,,eace:*


 
*thats because you live in the hevan land..*
*lol*
*ukgirl you might beable to help me out on this.. if me and my girl went to ampsterdam and got married do you know if it would be reconized in canada??*
*LH*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 9, 2009)

i dont see why not ,,if i got married in las vegas it would be reconigsed ,and congratulations ,,for the forth coming nuptuails :,,


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

*thank you... us canadians are messed in the head stupid laws. too much time on out hands lol running out of baby seals and  penguins lol                                      :rofl: :fly: :rofl: *

*LH*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 9, 2009)

*but please check before you do marry over there ,,,cause some marraiges in some countries are not reconignesed in the states ,,(,,i watch the mtv show the HILLS :rofl: heidi and spencer s wasnt ,, )
and the poor  newlwy wed mrs lefthand wouldnt be to happy :hitchair::angrywife*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *but please check before you do marry over there ,,,cause some marraiges in some countries are not reconignesed in the states ,,(,,i watch the mtv show the HILLS :rofl: heidi and spencer s wasnt ,, )*
> *and the poor newlwy wed mrs lefthand wouldnt be to happy :hitchair::angrywife*


 
*thanx UKgirl... no i dont think she would be very impressed with that.. lol*
*LH*


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey lefthand 

we have the same laws here in Canada as UK Gurl talks about.

It is perfectly legal to order and posess MJ seeds in Canada, clones not so much, but seeds are legal.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> hey lefthand
> 
> we have the same laws here in Canada as UK Gurl talks about.
> 
> It is perfectly legal to order and posess MJ seeds in Canada, clones not so much, but seeds are legal.


 
*ok.. thats good to know.. people plz cheack out hxxp://www.CannabisFacts.ca *
*and look for bill C-15 or C-26 and let me know what ya think of that.. also it would help me if i knew a few more fellow canadians...*
*nothing against the rest of yas lol....*
*LH*


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2009)

> A Stony Point man accused of trafficking marijuana through the mail has been arrested a second time, authorities said.
> 
> Acting on a warrant, officers searched the Wayne Avenue home of Dennis Dillon, 65, on Wednesday. They reported finding three ounces of marijuana and more than $56,000. He was charged with fourth-degree criminal possession of marijuana.
> 
> ...





> LINCOLN, Neb.  A Lincoln teenager has been sentenced to three years of probation* for accepting a package* containing more than 16 pounds of marijuana mailed to him from Texas.
> 
> Angel Guadalupe DeLeon was sentenced Tuesday in Lancaster County District Court. The 18-year-old had pleaded no contest to possessing more than a pound of marijuana.
> 
> ...





> A Graysville man is charged with drug trafficking after authorities say he repeatedly flew to California and mailed marijuana back to Alabama - addressed to himself.
> 
> Jefferson County sheriff's deputies, along with the U.S. Postal Inspectors, raided the home of Letelly Charles Holifield, 24, on Wednesday. Inside the house at Seventh Street S.E., they found 11.6 pounds of marijuana worth $22,000, digital scales, a 12- gauge shotgun, and assorted other drug paraphernalia.
> 
> ...




..Sure doesn't appear legal to me... now _there's_ something to :rofl: about.. 
And if you take possession of the package .... you're guilty of receiving it. 

You've not only committed a federal offense by possessing pot, you've committed another federal offense by distributing, and then another federal offense by using the mail to do it.
And if it crosses state lines, it's another offense.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..Sure doesn't appear legal to me... now _there's_ something to :rofl: about..
> And if you take possession of the package .... you're guilty of receiving it.
> 
> You've not only committed a federal offense by possessing pot, you've committed another federal offense by distributing, and then another federal offense by using the mail to do it.
> And if it crosses state lines, it's another offense.


 
*thats not funny.. well sux to be them.. im not disagreeing. but what if you actually didnt know about the package. like a roommate or it was just sent to the wrong house period.. then what..*
*hmmm*
*LH*


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2009)

> then what..


..
Is it in your possession?.. Did 'you' take possession?.. You really think that cops care if they caught the "right" criminal?  

  possession IS possession... "I was holding it for a friend" has NEVER worked ..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..
> Is it in your possession?.. Did 'you' take possession?.. You really think that cops care if they caught the "right" criminal?
> 
> possession IS possession... "I was holding it for a friend" has NEVER worked ..


 
*oh i know that hick.. like i said i wasnt disagreeing with any of what was said. it was just a "what if" situation.. yeah its in your possetion but you actually dont know anything about it... your a clean cut guy... dont do drugs let alone hang out with people who do. and a package gets messed up in the mail and comes to you.. *
*the what if situation.. thats all..*
*LH*


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

They will figure it out whos it is. Its not like im ordering 16 pounds in the mail takes an idiot to do that. Couple seeds well....


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2009)

the prisons are full up with "innocent" people.., just ask 'em.


----------



## Locked (Oct 9, 2009)

When I worked up North I had a fellow UPS driver who had to be transferred to another work center because there was a controlled delivery done on his route involving cocaine and drug dealers...they don't use us for the controlled delivery but the drug dealers after getting busted blamed my friend the driver...they said he must of ratted them out. In reality the suspect package was intercepted before it ever went on the truck for delivery and was tested, weighed, photographed and repackaged for the controlled delivery...my friend never saw the pkg...that did not stop the dealers from wanting him dead...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been following this thread since the begining and all I have to say is:smoke1: 
Common sense should over ride ignorance...and we all know that:holysheep: 

Back to being MP family, right???

BTW...Hick. The pictures of your Yellow Lab, Pheasants and Chukars(sp) was awesome. Does your Lab duck hunt with you as well? I have a Chocolate that loves the duck blind and has been known to scare up a few Bunnies and Partridge on his down time:cool2: 

Let's keep things in perspective and keep it real...Peace out chicken phat!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 10, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> When I worked up North I had a fellow UPS driver who had to be transferred to another work center because there was a controlled delivery done on his route involving cocaine and drug dealers...they don't use us for the controlled delivery but the drug dealers after getting busted blamed my friend the driver...they said he must of ratted them out. In reality the suspect package was intercepted before it ever went on the truck for delivery and was tested, weighed, photographed and repackaged for the controlled delivery...my friend never saw the pkg...that did not stop the dealers from wanting him dead...


 
this is some neat info.. for sure.. most people have common sense yes but... there is always the he says she shays bull durm...

hey hampster how do they decice what a suspicous package is?? do they pay atention to them?? like wow this guy has bought 10 pagages of seeds in the past 3 months holly must be a huge op?? 
LH


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 10, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *thats not funny.. well sux to be them.. im not disagreeing. but what if you actually didnt know about the package. like a roommate or it was just sent to the wrong house period.. then what..*
> *hmmm*
> *LH*


Then AFTER they arrest you and take you in to the cop shop, they will search your house. If they find that you seem to be "Joe Citizen" who doesn't even have any pipes or bongs in the house, no weed, no "crop" and the interrogation that you go through with one of the cops threatening you and your family shows that you really don't have any idea about it, and your telephone records don't show contact with known druggy numbers, then they will apologize and let you go back home.

That's how it happens in real life. The pigs are not your friend. They are not on the lookout for your happiness or welfare. They are in business to bust what they consider to be bad guys. Period.

If they pop a box full of weed for some reason, or like Hamster Lewis said, it your box is one of the THOUSANDS that get banged up or torn, they will open it to re-wrap the stuff in it. If that stuff is weed, you're at the mercy of the system at that point. They will put you under a microscope and look at you and your life. Like Hick said, prisons are full of people who claimed it "wasn't mine".

4u seemed to think for some reason that I am against sending things to people using the mail, UPS, FEDEX or whatever. I don't know how he invented that line of reasoning, as I never said anything even vaguely about being against it, but I'm really not.

Had a friend NOT sent my Pre98 Bubba Kush clones to me via the mail, I wouldn't have just harvested my most recent crop. I'm ALL for it!!!!

My entire point was to let the group know that, (contrary to what 4U had posted), it IS illegal to receive anything that is illegal and sent using any delivery system in the USA. If they prove it's yours, or the evidence will stand up in court that shows it must be yours, they will put your butt in a prison if you're caught.

I hope this point has been taken and will be considered by anyone thinking of doing so, and prompt them to do so wisely. 

1. Make the box innocent looking, but BULLET PROOF. Wrap at least three complete times and put the return address and delivery address on each of the three layers EXACTLY THE SAME. If the top one is torn, they will compare it to the next layer and if it's the same, they will just tape it and keep in on route.

2. Vacuum pack the weed two or even four times with coffee in the second, third and forth layers of vacuum packing. Then put it into a box full of other stuff like plastic bottles of seasonings that are "specialty" items, not available everywhere. This will make anyone looking at it thing you're sending a friend some cool cooking stuff. Chances are, if they do open it, they won't see anything but the obvious and wrap it back up to continue on it's way to you.

3. USE A FAKE RETURN ADDRESS

4. Buy yourself a second level mail box. Nothing is ever delivered to your house that way. If they catch you, it won't matter much, as they WILL get a search warrant for your house anyway, but it makes me feel better to have the box. I feel like I have a little control on the situation.

5. Try not to use delivery systems too much. Each time you do it, the odds of you becoming a victim of the system increases.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> this is some neat info.. for sure.. most people have common sense yes but... there is always the he says she shays bull durm...
> 
> hey hampster how do they decice what a suspicous package is?? do they pay atention to them?? like wow this guy has bought 10 pagages of seeds in the past 3 months holly must be a huge op??
> LH



I am not privy to any of that...by the time us drivers find out about stuff like that it's at the controlled delivery stage...They don't share with us the ins and outs of how they spot these pkgs..for obvious reasons...UPS has it's own inspectors that work together with local or state law enforcement...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 10, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *ok.. thats good to know.. people plz cheack out hxxp://www.CannabisFacts.ca *
> *and look for bill C-15 or C-26 and let me know what ya think of that.. also it would help me if i knew a few more fellow canadians...*
> *nothing against the rest of yas lol....*
> *LH*


 
I dont know what to think about this, the info seems out of date, it states this could become law by April 2009, but it hasnt, so... did they drop it???
i need more info.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 11, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I dont know what to think about this, the info seems out of date, it states this could become law by April 2009, but it hasnt, so... did they drop it???
> i need more info.


 
thats what i say..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Cannadian Turkey Day Lefthand!

imho if you find a source within Canada the risk would be minimal.  They need to start a CloneBay website, lol...   Even with minimal risk it doesn't mean that you won't feel sick to your stomach while waiting but sending seeds or clones in domestic mail has very little risk of getting busted involved but if you do get busted...   Ya know...   I've never received any clones but I did send a few to a friend out west of a very special strain about 10 years ago and they came through the UPS 2 day with no problem.  I had the clones in 16 oz plastic cups with tape over the top of the soil surface and the cups were suspended inside hard cardboard mail tubes using heavy duty rubber bands for 'shock absorbers' and then I put the chunk of mail tube in a cardboard box and away it went... to grow 2000 miles away, lol...   

And you mentioned a strain that is 'clone only.'  This doesn't mean that the plant didn't originate from a seed many clone generations ago it simply means that there are no seeds available for that strain anymore and the only way you can get it is to find a clone from someone who is growing it in their garden.  I used to have a TGA strain called Danny Boy that I grew from seed many years ago and the only way I can get that strain back into my garden again is to find a clone...  Someday...   

Peace!


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 12, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Happy Cannadian Turkey Day Lefthand!


 
Same from me to all of you Canadians! If you are in one of the areas of your country that celebrate this holiday, I hope it's a great one for you!

I had to look it up:

***

On the Second Monday in October, Thanksgiving L'Action de grâce A day to give thanks for the things one has at the close of the harvest season.

Statutory holiday in Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba, Northwest Territories, Nunavut, Ontario, Quebec, Saskatchewan, and Yukon. 

A holiday in New Brunswick under the Days of Rest Act.

Not a statutory holiday in the eastern maritime provinces of Nova Scotia, and Prince Edward Island or in Newfoundland & Labrador.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 12, 2009)

> Not a statutory holiday in the eastern maritime provinces of Nova Scotia, and Prince Edward Island or in Newfoundland & Labrador.


 
we dont consider them "canadians" shhhhhhhhh, do let em know though....
LH.. 
thanx stoney


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 12, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Same from me to all of you Canadians! If you are in one of the areas of your country that celebrate this holiday, I hope it's a great one for you!
> 
> I had to look it up:
> 
> ...


 

Is that true??????
its got to be a holiday in the maritmes doesnt it.
i mean its thanksgiving day, im sure the whole country is off.

any east coasters wanna chime in.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 12, 2009)

*one would think so... we have a holiday called family day,, same thing ontario i do beleive doesnt celibrate it along with the maritimes... lol told yas there noot aprt of canada.. lol well atleast the frenchies and nufies shhhhhh....      ........*
* " let it be known to all that "I" do not hate frenchies... or newfies.."*
*LH*


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 13, 2009)

How can it be Thanksgiving on Columbus Day?


----------

